# Shika Fuzz



## GRS (Jul 18, 2022)

Had a bunch of fun with this build! Used a couple of can transistors. This thing rips! Get loud quick. Would highly recommend.


----------



## Robert (Jul 18, 2022)

Wow that's a unique control layout, has a nice vintage vibe to it.

I like it.


----------



## GRS (Jul 19, 2022)

Robert said:


> Wow that's a unique control layout, has a nice vintage vibe to it.
> 
> I like it.


Hey thank you Robert! I really appreciate you taking the time to say something. Thank you again. - Grant


----------



## grabo99 (Jul 19, 2022)

Love that layout! So refreshing to see something new


----------



## GRS (Jul 19, 2022)

Here’s the inside. Had to play around with space but got it all worked out with a couple of happy accidents along the way haha


grabo99 said:


> Love that layout! So refreshing to see something new


and thank you dude!


----------



## Robert (Jul 19, 2022)

Wow, that's cleaner than I expected.   Very nice.


----------



## GRS (Jul 19, 2022)

Robert said:


> Wow, that's cleaner than I expected.   Very nice.


Hahah! Thank you! Third build. On my fifth right now!


----------



## Coda (Jul 19, 2022)

GRS said:


> Hahah! Thank you! Third build. On my fifth right now!



My millionth build won’t even look that good…


----------



## GRS (Jul 19, 2022)

Coda said:


> My millionth build won’t even look that good…


Hahaha thank you dude. Flattered by these compliments!! You guys are motivating me to keep going.


----------

